# AIB Banklink giving too much money



## fizzelina (8 Jul 2010)

So at lunch time 2 colleagues went to AIB bank link beside us in Dublin and 1 asked for €180 and instead it gave €270. Her online banking when she got back showed €180 as being taken out. The second person with her then requested money, 10 times used their card, and ended up with €1,000 more!! While they were telling us the story another colleague got a call from her mother in Meath who had just put her atm card into a AIB banklink and before she could even request money it spat out €150 and the card!! Something wrong with AIB bank links.......
Will my colleagues have to repay this money?


----------



## Towger (8 Jul 2010)

fizzelina said:


> Will my colleagues have to repay this money?


 
Of course, and don't be supprised if they just send the Guards around to collect it.

BTW It would not be the first time AIB updated machines and they gave out money free... But I will say nothing, as that instance was caught in the bud...


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Jul 2010)

They should alert the branch that the ATM is not working. 

Brendan


----------



## fizzelina (8 Jul 2010)

Yip the mother of the colleague went into the branch the ATM was outside. The other 2 colleagues alerted no AIB branch, the banklink was at a Centra. They just made 11 transactions and left!! I'm amazed that they think it would not be traced or asked back to be honest. But could the bank realise the exact amount of the error and just take it from their account?


----------



## aristotle (8 Jul 2010)

Of course, all they have done here is take money out using their own card, i.e from their own account. If they feel they were given too much money they can lodge back into their account.


----------



## fizzelina (8 Jul 2010)

aristotle said:


> Of course, all they have done here is take money out using their own card, i.e from their own account. If they feel they were given too much money they can lodge back into their account.


No you missed the point Aristotle, they made a request for €180 and the machine gave €270 in notes but their internet banking statement shows a withdrawal of €180. The notes in the machine seemed to be in the wrong slot. So they should not lodge it back into their account since it isn't their money.


----------



## Sunny (8 Jul 2010)

Depends on why more money was issued if they can accurately trace it or not. They will know who used the machine but I guess a large part does come down to peoples honesty.


----------



## TLC (8 Jul 2010)

Is this perhaps the NAMA Banklink?


----------



## Sidetracker (8 Jul 2010)

I am a bit disapointed with the tone of this thread. Surely the people concerned would not just keep taking money, and then do a runner !


----------



## aristotle (8 Jul 2010)

fizzelina said:


> No you missed the point Aristotle, they made a request for €180 and the machine gave €270 in notes but their internet banking statement shows a withdrawal of €180. The notes in the machine seemed to be in the wrong slot. So they should not lodge it back into their account since it isn't their money.


 
No I understood that, don't worry it will all be reconciled as the money was withdrawn using their card. It will eventually be taken from their account. If you think about it, if the money was in the wrong slots its not going to take a mathematician to figure out they got x amount of certain notes. All of the transactions are logged in the ATM so its just a matter of figuring it out.


----------



## Moral Ethos (8 Jul 2010)

It may take a week or two but it will be sorted out.


----------



## Blackberry (8 Jul 2010)

It sounds like whoever filled he trays in the ATM put an incorrect denomination of note in the tray, (e.g. placed €20 notes in the €10 tray)


----------



## fizzelina (9 Jul 2010)

aristotle said:


> No I understood that, don't worry it will all be reconciled as the money was withdrawn using their card. It will eventually be taken from their account. If you think about it, if the money was in the wrong slots its not going to take a mathematician to figure out they got x amount of certain notes. All of the transactions are logged in the ATM so its just a matter of figuring it out.


 
Ok thanks for explaining that Aristotle. I pretty much said the same thing that the card trx would be logged and they would know how much left the banklink so would take it all from the account balance. We've had other people in here saying they would be checking the camera attached to the banklink and coming around to the companies nearby to ask if that person was an employee....haha........some people have the maddest ideas. Your explanation is saner. I agree that it is surprising people would not alert the bank, in this case they rang a few other people and told them to go to the banklink. I heard from someone there was a queue to use it!


----------



## Mpsox (9 Jul 2010)

AIB's internal ATM/Cash accounts will be off as a result of this. On reconciling and investigating they will find out what happened. if the customers are AIB customers, all they have to do is debit the customers account and if that takes them into unauthorised overdrafts, add the interest and charges to the account. if they are other banks customers, it may be more difficult, but they could debit the other bank and ask them to debit their customers accordingly


----------



## kim (9 Jul 2010)

I know of a guy that this happened to a few years ago and he refused to pay it back told the bank it was their fault not his and he got away with it


----------



## Sidetracker (9 Jul 2010)

Having read all of these posts I havent seen the word "Stealing" in any of them. That is what we are talking about here. Stealing and how to get away with it. I know that someone is going to come back and say "but the banks did it".


----------



## aristotle (9 Jul 2010)

No its not stealing, if you ask the atm for 100 and it gives 150 what are you supposed to do? You keep it of course, but you should have the brains to realise thats its your own money you are taking.


----------



## maybemaybe (9 Jul 2010)

Same thing happened last year? Maybe year before? And, if I remember correctly, it was also an AIB machine. Unfortunately, all money was/had to be repaid. AIB will have a record of used their cards, the amount in the machine blah blah.....enjoy it while it lasts, and prepare for their accounts to be dipped into when AIB realise!!


----------



## DB74 (9 Jul 2010)

There was a day many moons ago when the BoI in UCD gave out the amount requested but didn't deduct the money from the available balance so if you only had a tenner left in your account you could withdraw the "same" tenner several times over.

Thousands of pounds worth of unauthorised overdrafts were created on that day, most of which went into the tills of various student bars in and around UCD.


----------



## Towger (9 Jul 2010)

DB74 said:


> There was a day many moons ago when the BoI in UCD gave out the amount requested but didn't deduct the money from the available balance so if you only had a tenner left in your account you could withdraw the "same" tenner several times over.


 
This was standard when the ATM could not phone home. Years ago, even when they were connected, you could withdraw your all your money in the branch and then go to the ATM outside do the same before the systems synchronised. 

In the months (November?) leading up the year 2000, AIB crashed their mainframes several times over a number of days, while installing updates. Their ATMs went to automatic, I believe they never managed to fully reconcile what people took out of the ATMs and their accounts.


----------



## Sidetracker (9 Jul 2010)

aristotle said:


> No its not stealing, if you ask the atm for 100 and it gives 150 what are you supposed to do? You keep it of course, but you should have the brains to realise thats its your own money you are taking.


 
They are supposed to go to the branch where their account is and inform the bank, like any good citizen. At that point if the excess money they received is not accounted for on their account, it can be adressed. It also lets the bank know that they have a problem.


----------



## Sidetracker (9 Jul 2010)

*AIB giving out too much money*



aristotle said:


> No its not stealing, if you ask the atm for 100 and it gives 150 what are you supposed to do? You keep it of course, but you should have the brains to realise thats its your own money you are taking.


 

They are supposed to go to the branch where their account is and inform the bank, like any good citizen. At that point if the excess money they received is not accounted for on their account, it can be adressed. It also lets the bank know that they have a problem.


----------



## Moral Ethos (9 Jul 2010)

LOL! How often do you think that happens? 

I wouldn't lose any sleep over it. The bank will eventually sort it out and debit the correct amounts. If they don't that's their problem.


----------



## fizzelina (15 Jul 2010)

Still no word from the bank on this, neither colleague has had the additional taken from their account. One has her account with AIB whose banklink the money was given out. Presume the bank are working to rectify, neither person rang and informed them either.


----------



## Blackberry (15 Jul 2010)

aristotle said:


> No its not stealing, if you ask the atm for 100 and it gives 150 what are you supposed to do? You keep it of course,


 

YES it is stealing, I'll tell you what you are supposed to do.

Report it to the Branch and hand it back......


----------



## Moral Ethos (15 Jul 2010)

Lol!


----------



## aristotle (15 Jul 2010)

Blackberry said:


> YES it is stealing, I'll tell you what you are supposed to do.
> 
> Report it to the Branch and hand it back......


 
Em, you didn't quote the rest of my sentence so you have taken the above quote out of context. How could it be stealing, the atm gave the money by mistake. People just need to realise its their own money.


----------



## Moral Ethos (15 Jul 2010)

Exactly, the bank will correct the error eventually.


----------



## fizzelina (24 Aug 2010)

fizzelina said:


> Still no word from the bank on this, neither colleague has had the additional taken from their account. One has her account with AIB whose banklink the money was given out. Presume the bank are working to rectify, neither person rang and informed them either.


Not sure if anyone really cares but still no word from AIB and both colleagues didn't have the extra taken from them.......


----------



## LittlePiggy (24 Aug 2010)

I don't want to wade into the "moral" side of things here... but I will anyway.

It is true that the right and proper thing to do is to give the money back. But then another right and proper thing to do is to hold the door open for old people, but you can be sure if I saw ex-president George Bush walking up behind me on the way into Dunnes, he would get a big glass door in his face. Thats just how it is, and the "good and proper" behaviour goes out the window with people like that.

I would give the money back, but only out of fear of getting caught. Morally, I would have no qualms about depriving tha banks of a miniscule percentage of what they have stolen from the rest of us. It just goes to show how the world has changed since a couple of years back, I suppose.

Bring on the revolution!


----------

